# DeWalt DE6252 Dovetail Jig manual



## devil2456 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have had this jig for eight months and never used it till now, would anybody happen to have the DeWalt DE6252 Dovetail Jig manual that they could let me have ,as i need this to set it up, many thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi devil2456

this may help a little bit ▼
http://www.powertoolspares.com/bd_m...achments+and+Accessories&class3=Dovetail+Jigs


Or drop a email to the ebay seller and ask him to copy the manual for you, looks like he has 5 for sale, with some luck he just may have a extra manual 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DeWalt-DE6252...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Special-Consignments-Ltd_Router-Jigs-Templates_W0QQfsubZ21443596QQfrsrcZ1


===========


devil2456 said:


> i have had this jig for eight months and never used it till now, would anybody happen to have the DeWalt DE6252 Dovetail Jig manual that they could let me have ,as i need this to set it up, many thanks


----------



## Bruceh (Feb 7, 2009)

Howdy,

I did a little google search and came up with a place where you can buy replacement parts. If you call them, they may be able to direct you to where you can get a manual. The URL was:

http://www.powertoolspares.com/bd_m...achments+and+Accessories&class3=Dovetail+Jigs

Looks like this is a dovetail jig that was sold in the UK but not in the US so you should be in luck searching/calling locally. The rest of the company's info is:

[email protected] Tel:01205 351 555 Mon - Fri 10am - 4pm | Fax:01205 351374
Please use our enquiry page for follow up information on orders as we give priority to enquiries over emails.
J.Carr & Son Ltd. 9 & 10 Horncastle Road, Boston, Lincs, PE21 9BN

Hope this helps and have a great day, eh?
Bruce


----------



## mdf boy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Devil2456,

Just joined & this my first post.
I have a manual I can copy for you if you haven't found one yet.

Andy.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Andy and welcome to the router forum. We are glad you have joined us. Best way to get greeted is to post under introductions then folks will have opportunity to welcome you right proper like. Just a thought.



mdf boy said:


> Hi Devil2456,
> 
> Just joined & this my first post.
> I have a manual I can copy for you if you haven't found one yet.
> ...


----------

